# IAT and Intake Question.



## widescreen86 (Dec 22, 2005)

Hey every one, i drive a 1999 nissan sentra GXE and got my codes read at Autozone, came up as, IAT Circuit Malfunction. I have replaced the stock intake with an aftermarket one (If that has anything to do this).? All i would like to know is how i can fix this problem without spendin a buttload of cash.


----------



## widescreen86 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Hi flow cat or aftermarket intake?*

I recently got my car inspected the other day and failed, due to Intake Air Temp. sensor malfunction. Im not sure if it is the aftermarket intake creating this problem or the hi flow cat that i put on. If anyone knows ne thing about this problem please help mee out. I drive a 1999 nissan sentra GXE


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

widescreen86 said:


> I recently got my car inspected the other day and failed, due to Intake Air Temp. sensor malfunction. Im not sure if it is the aftermarket intake creating this problem or the hi flow cat that i put on. If anyone knows ne thing about this problem please help mee out. I drive a 1999 nissan sentra GXE


It's definately the intake. Did you make sure you hooked up the IAT sensor after you installed the intake?


----------



## widescreen86 (Dec 22, 2005)

aminidab said:


> It's definately the intake. Did you make sure you hooked up the IAT sensor after you installed the intake?


Nah lol. i didnt think about tha IAT sensor when i installed it. Wut should i do to fix this problem?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

put the stock intake and IAT sensor back on, go get re-tested then put your intake back on.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

where did your IAT end up going?? the later ones have that sensor in the snorkel behind the headlight. and what kind of intake did you install??


----------



## widescreen86 (Dec 22, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> put the stock intake and IAT sensor back on, go get re-tested then put your intake back on.


What if my mom threw away tha stock intake? Do i have to buy another one? How much do they cost?


----------



## widescreen86 (Dec 22, 2005)

azkicker0027 said:


> where did your IAT end up going?? the later ones have that sensor in the snorkel behind the headlight. and what kind of intake did you install??


Tha sensor is still there n i have a ractive short ram intake. However my mom threw tha stock intake away.


----------



## widescreen86 (Dec 22, 2005)

*OEM Airbox/Intake*

I dont have my stock air intake and i have a check engine light for a IAT sensor malfunction. I would like to know if i can fix this problem without purchasing a new oem intake or if i could just relocate the sensor somewhere else if thats even possible. And if i have to purchase a new oem intake, where could i find one and how much do they cost? 1999 Nissan Sentra GXE


----------



## widescreen86 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Help meeee*

If i were to relocate my IAT sensor how would i do so? The sensor will not reach to my aftermarket short ram intake. Any answers or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks Everyone. 1999 nissan sentra GXE


----------



## white_chocolate (Oct 14, 2004)

http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=110618


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

The IAT must be included in your new intake setup. I'd say place it somewhere before your MAF. What kind of setup do you have ? Short ram or full stack ? Where is your IAT placed now ?


----------



## white_chocolate (Oct 14, 2004)

http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=110618


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

As long as your IAT is plugged in, you can run an aftermarket intake without your ECU complaining.

Also quit double posting.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

dude, you dont need to make 3 threads about the same thing, im merging all the threads


----------



## widescreen86 (Dec 22, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> dude, you dont need to make 3 threads about the same thing, im merging all the threads


Thanx guys, n sory bout all tha unnecessary posts


----------



## widescreen86 (Dec 22, 2005)

aminidab said:


> As long as your IAT is plugged in, you can run an aftermarket intake without your ECU complaining.
> 
> Also quit double posting.



The IAT sensor is a small black plastic piece with 2 prongs right?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

widescreen86 said:


> The IAT sensor is a small black plastic piece with 2 prongs right?


the one coming out of your fender well... it should be.


----------



## widescreen86 (Dec 22, 2005)

ahhh yess. Well i found that piece, connected it and zipp tied it infront of my short ram intake. Does it matter if it is placed before or after tha intake? Thanks for tha help


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

widescreen86 said:


> ahhh yess. Well i found that piece, connected it and zipp tied it infront of my short ram intake. Does it matter if it is placed before or after tha intake? Thanks for tha help


nah, it should be fine where you put it. rest the ecu and see if the codes comes bout.


----------



## widescreen86 (Dec 22, 2005)

Just wanted to say thanks for all of your help and advice, The SES light turned off about 2 days ago. Thanks Again


----------



## widescreen86 (Dec 22, 2005)

Ummm actually my SES light jus came back on, any ideas of whats goin on?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

widescreen86 said:


> Ummm actually my SES light jus came back on, any ideas of whats goin on?


Go to Autozone and get the code.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Or you could do this.........


----------

